
Nvidia suspends self-driving tests globally - rubdub
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/27/nvidia-reportedly-suspends-self-driving-tests-globally.html
======
rasz
one wonders: NVIDIA Titan V Reportedly Producing Errors in Scientific
Simulations [https://wccftech.com/nvidia-titan-v-
error/](https://wccftech.com/nvidia-titan-v-error/)

~~~
madengr
What did they expect? Non ECC memory in an engineering workstation is asinine.
Using “prosumer” video cards for scientific tasks is too. They’ll have to pony
up the $$ to get Tesla cards.

